# Game 27: Cavs @ Heat (12/15/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 15, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for 10 straight wins while the Cavs have lost 8 in a row.

Both the Hawks and Magic lost on Tuesday so here's a chance to gain a game on both.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Cavs will come a lot harder this game then the last. They were embarrassed last time, and this is their chance to come out of that.

However if the Heat jump out early it could get really ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone was saying that last game was their Superbowl, well this is that, squared. Not only did they get embarrassed on the floor by us, but they were subsequently trashed by every media outlet and talking head for conversing with LeBron, which somehow was widely misconstrued as being friendly. It was clear the exchanges weren't friendly at all, even with the smiles (not to mention their apparent 'de-headband LeBron' game within the game. I wonder if there was money involved...) No doubt if they weren't amped up to beat us then, they will be now. Now they're on the road, so there's a lot less pressure to win than at home, where the energy and hopes of their crowd could have thrown them off. Still, we're clearly the better and more talented team, so if we continue to play our game and don't let what happened early in the Hornets game become a trend, we should dominate them again.

How sure are you on that starting line-up? I don't know anything about Boobie replacing Graham, but that makes a lot more sense and I had wondered why they didn't go with that the last time, so I'll buy it. I do know that Jamison replaced Hickson at PF for at least a stretch, but JJ griped about it.

I was about to say it's funny ESPN hasn't been pumping up this game, but just before typing it SC shows a little clip about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Gibson started in their last game vs OKC and Graham came off the bench. And I missed that Jamison got the start so I just replaced Hickson.

Lebron says he's gonna continue talking to the Cavs bench so it'll be interesting to see what happens when he does. Those who talked back were getting killed in Cleveland. And they were also getting killed for not being more physical with Lebron so it'll be interesting to see if they become more physical with him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True. Hopefully we don't get Bavetta again. I feel like Joey Crawford has been good to us this year, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Carlos Arroyo away from Heat due to passing of grandfather. Mario Chalmers to start and it could allow time for House vs. Gibson II.


Condolences to Carlos and his family.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This should be a real battle!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This SHOULD be a big win. But like guys said, we've got to take care of business on our home court. They do have decent point guards and shooters and a big guy who hustles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I could see a fight breaking out in this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That lack of a 3rd PG could hurt us tonight with Carlos out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh so $$


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Rio. 2 bad passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> That lack of a 3rd PG could hurt us tonight with Carlos out


House has played backup PG in pinches for Boston. If he doesn't try to do too much, he can be effective alongside Wade or LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Super sloppy so far, on both ends for us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Poopy start. Better not drop this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with the purity


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 8 of the Heat's 12 points


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do we ever get calls...at home? Ticky-tack on D already, and Dwyane got mugged on the other end under the basket and gets nothing.g


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where art thou Wade n Bron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh likes the home cookin'


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Poor defense to start coupled with the Cavs coming out playing inspired ball. It's a lot like the Cavs game. Lebron and Wade have yet to get anything going. Need to cut their heart out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like the Hornets, the Cavs are one of the worst offensive teams in the league, yet just like the Hornets, they are hitting their early shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron with the hoop n flex!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Too strong!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the powerful and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

George Jefferson with the and-1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!

**** You Joey!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade breaking tackles, making dunks! doing the jefferson!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs trying to play hard. Trying. ha.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is LeBron gonna have one of those shots every night? Wow.

Joel should be first PF of the bench, not Juwann.

Wow, Dwyane. Some amazing dunks this year. And the Jefferson! I love these guys!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How good was that back2back LBJ and Wade special. Anything you can do I can do better still applies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> George Jefferson with the and-1!


Guess he's gonna keep that celebration dance :laugh:

Its obvious that the Cavs are gonna go for hard fouls every time. Hope the refs are aware of everything that was said after the 1st game and know that the Cavs were very likely gonna foul hard every time Lebron or Wade went to the basket.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else not see the scoreboard?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turn up the D....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All headband line-up in. Imagine this 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-24 Cavs after 1

Ugly 1st quarter. That arena seems deader than normal. 

Gotta step up the D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Dwyane did the Jeffie backwards this time.

Teach me how to Jeffie, teach- teach- me how to Jeffie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D to start the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful layup by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tere ya go Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh so pure


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs are hitting some tough shots right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was worried about this game. The Cavs have basically been abused non-stop since the last Heat game. You knew they were going to be up for this game. They're making everything. Just need to keep things tough, continue to rebound, and they'll eventually fall back to their averages, just like the Hornets did.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we get some skirmishing up in this bitch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't let them get their confidence up. We aren't there yet - offensively nor defensively. Spo wont be happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ again 3333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ such a monster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And JJ draws the charge. Great minute of play for JJ


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

James Jones...ONE MAN FORCE OF NATURE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj Everywhere


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet runner by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the over-pounding, ball-hogging, horribly-selected shot that airballs after a beautiful, methodical yet quick lefty drive to the hole. His FG% will skyrocket when he stops forcing, and pre-deciding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario horribly misses a wide open 3, then doesnt pass the ball to Bosh who had Mo on him in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now Mario with a horrible turnover...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another bad Mario turnover. My goodness....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bench Rio plz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I knew that would be a turnover as soon as I saw it was Chalmers cutting to the basket. He will never finish that drive in his life.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing atrocious tonight. What the hell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oof we miss Carlos


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL Chalmers u suck ass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God we look assy right now. We're giving them way to much confidence early on. Arroyo is not this important to us. MC needs to play better. He's supposed to play better when there's no pressure from behind...



PoetLaureate said:


> Can we get some skirmishing up in this bitch


:lol: right, though?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel scores. Finally.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs playing the game of their lives. Heat looking on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 guys around the basket and no ones jumps to grab the rebound. This team is asleep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, wtf is going on out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel Anthony makes a 13-foot jumper in the lane. Assist: Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs are shooting 10% better than us from the field.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mo Williams is killing us. Read that again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

14-2 run by cleveland what a joke.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

clear path foul and we get 1 point. Mo's a genius!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!

Hopefully that wakes them up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

George with the slam!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh 1 sweet layup


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwade showing you how it's done!

Nice run to close the half. Come out in the 3rd and Skirmish and we'll call it a night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Air Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh

49-46 Cavs at the half

Good last couple of possessions by the Heat but what an awful half overall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was screaming at wade to drive that after it looked like he wanted to shot a pull up 3, glad he listened.

Bosh with the nice drive, and back within 3 in a game that shouldn't be close.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful half. Looks like we're half asleep. Still - Cavs playing as well as they can and only up 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Knicks look legit, 75 against Boston with 5:14 left in the third. Amare on his way to another 30+


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who the hell is this dweeb with Jax? Watching some college football show instead, and I'm not even big on football


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Idiots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Much better energy right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh should shoot technicals


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what I wanna see Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Varejao seems to be killing us on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a weird game of runs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder why Dwyane changed shoes. Those dunks weren't enough for him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario on fire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario for 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Wade, bad foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's been impossible to get separation from them tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a little behind, good to hear MC will be balling in my near future. Dude needs to step up.

And yeah, Spo gets silly with his TFT shooting choices sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Big 3 playing like **** and we can't get seperation.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

i almost feel bad saying chalmers sucks he's the only one keeping us in it right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The efficiency just isnt there from the big 3 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cb!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow CB1 hasn't had many of those this year. He used to do that all the time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade n Bron are playing like ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF a these floaters!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously, how many of these crazy floaters are the Cavs gonna hit?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

A Joel post up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Juwan. We needed that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg that was a JJ 4 point play. Whatever, JJ is MVP.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So far James Jones is my POTG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Pitt looks great, both his body and back-to-the-basket moves. You can see his muscles now!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dominating is he?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The crowd finally wakes up. Only took them 35 minutes of game time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So scary how easily the Evil Heat can seep back into games. We have to eliminate bad habits, particularly by the stars.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gibson beats the shot clock.

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Boobie, quit it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These stupid floaters


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice activity by Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big board for Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dominating is he?


14 pts 9 rbs on 56% -- 29.2 mpg; not too shabby.

He's coming back next weekend he says


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gibson is killing us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the foul!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would appreciate a big 3 wake up this quarter...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-71 Miami after 3

Better 3rd quarter. Just gotta find a way to stop their guards from getting in the paint so easily.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has been awfully quiet tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J. Good start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No coincidence that we have trouble rebounding when Joel is in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. Need some stops now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade making those impossible Js


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade hitting tough shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade Time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

WADE ON FIRE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to Wade County


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWade sighting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gibson just inst missing

Mario for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gibson keeps hitting big threes right as we are about to break it open.


CHALMERS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wadeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a fade away J by wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is insane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No coincidence that we have trouble rebounding when Joel is in the game.


Yeah he's had his moments, as he often does., but people often talk about all of the things Joel does that go unnoticed, but what about all the crappy things that those people ignore?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here we go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, friggin Jamison....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Defense & rebounding will win this game down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What wrist injury?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

En fuego


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

116-116 NY/BOS 12.2 secs left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT-Pierce just hit a J to give the Celtics the lead with .4 left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pierce just hit the game winner looks like the Knicks will be nice and angry for us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What a block by Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Amare hit it but time expired.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Mo :laugh:

Go retire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Joel

I mean, it landed right in his hands but for him, thats a tough catch


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lock it down, guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron has been awful from the line tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333 again!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel with a great block and Wade is just... no words


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWade4MVP!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cleveland sucks!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on LeBron. Horrible performance at the line, and not great overall. 10 boards is nice, though.

Why does Bosh vanish like this? Offense is one thing, but 3 boards?

WAAAAADDEE!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mv3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and Bosh have both been pretty subpar tonight. Even Wade until the 4th quarter explosion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel is coming through. But these aren't necessarily plays Dampier couldn't make. Spo's gonna need to figure this C rotation out.



Heated said:


> Cleveland sucks!


LOL. I wonder if Reid really couldn't understand them. It's pretty clear.

Wade reminds me of his performance against the C's in our one playoff win last year.

Fight in the crowd? Show it SunSports!

The Magically Vanishing Chris Bosh

OK, another block for Joel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel is busting their ass!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn I wish Joel could have finished that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron had made free throws tonight, he'd have a pretty nice line and probably it would have been a 20 point game right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is BEASTING


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is owning fools out there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel costing us on our end what he prevented on the other. I'll take it I guess. Only Varejao gets a 3-pt play on other end.

I can't believe the crowd is leaving already. We're so bad.

LeBron is hurting us on O.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn. They won't go away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They just wont die


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

God damnit Gibson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, this whole game has been just a game of runs. Now the Cavs are on an 8-0 run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hack a Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs going to hack a Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many missed free throws tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hack-a-Joel? ****.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh no Hack-a-Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on, Bosh was clearly undercut.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn that was a hard foul and Cleveland going back to the line, this is not looking good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Varejao is officially the most annoying player in the league. Thank god he's Dwyane's constant plaything.

LeBron...sigh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come ON LEBROOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bring Z in?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron having an awful game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Make your free throws please Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else getting flashbacks to the Jazz game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is not playing intelligently right now. He should have brought that out and used the fresh shot clock. Dios mio!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is pissing me off. Wade is on fire, but for some reason LeBron is ballhogging instead of feeding Wade's hot hand.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better not lose this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron is not playing intelligently right now. He should have brought that out and used the fresh shot clock. Dios mio!


He also had a hot Mario open before the 1st shot. Trying a little too hard.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another 1-2 at the line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

what a stupid offensive possession


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He also had a hot Mario open before the 1st shot. Trying a little too hard.


He's not trying too hard, he's playing selfish bball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ugly win if we hold on. I guess you take them how you can get them. But some bad habits tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big rebounds for Bosh and LeBron, but WOW is LeBron lost or what? He loses the ball to Dwyane who has no time to put up a decent shot, what a wasted possession.

Varejao is getting MJ calls tonight.

Sad to see the double-digit streak end. This team will have another chance, that's for sure


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Potg Dwyane Wade no question


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok whatever, ugly win. I'll take it. Wade POTG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwade POTG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-95

Ugly win, but a win is a win. 10 in a row.

Wade was obviously POTG tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> He's not trying too hard, he's playing selfish bball.


That's basically what I meant. He was trying a little too hard to close this game out by himself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah well, all's well that ends well.

10 in a row is 10 in a row baby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here was one of those nights that we can get away with, in the regular season, when playing bad teams. 2 of our big 3 were off, and the other one carried us. 

But we would have probably lost tonight against even a mediocre team. Just an ugly game from the Heat perspective.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody worried that LeBron might get jealous of Wade?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Anybody worried that LeBron might get jealous of Wade?


No. Have you seen them out there? They're gay for each other.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> No. Have you seen them out there? They're gay for each other.


Then why did he start ignoring Wade in the last 3 minutes?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Anybody worried that LeBron might get jealous of Wade?


Why would he get jealous he knows how good Wade is, and he knows how good HE is. He was just off tonight, and Wade got it goin for a stretch.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Why would he get jealous he knows how good Wade is, and he knows how good HE is. He was just off tonight, and Wade got it goin for a stretch.


You know that LeBron wants to be the man, that's why he guns for more points whenever he's without Wade and Bosh on the floor and that's also why he was ballhogging at the end of the game. His selfish play almost cost us the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Then why did he start ignoring Wade in the last 3 minutes?


This game is personal for him. He wanted to be the one to put the nail in the coffin. 

If he was doing this against Minnesota, then it'd be one thing, but it being the Cavs, I think even the Heat players wanted Lebron to put the game away.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This game is personal for him. He wanted to be the one to put the nail in the coffin.
> 
> If he was doing this against Minnesota, then it'd be one thing, but it being the Cavs, I think even the Heat players wanted Lebron to put the game away.


Ok, I'm sorry, I totally forgot about that. I guess you're right.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its really not a big deal. We're still learning each other - Lebron would normally be the guy to put the game away there if this were the Cavs, likewise Wade would be here.

You seem to take everything as a slight on Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Spoelstra on what he said to Chalmers at halftime: "Nothing I could repeat here."


Need to light into his ass more often then cause he was great in the 2nd half.



After tonight's 10-18 shooting, Wade is now exactly at 50% shooting for the season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Its really not a big deal. We're still learning each other - Lebron would normally be the guy to put the game away there if this were the Cavs, likewise Wade would be here.
> 
> You seem to take everything as a slight on Dwyane.


That's because his whole career he's been getting disrespected. But I have noticed LeBron's selfishness before every now and then, especially when it's about getting people's attention like during the All-star games where he usually takes the most shots. Also, I have noticed that Wade happily feeds LeBron with alley-oop passes on fastbreaks, while LeBron often ignores a wide-open Wade in such situations and rather drives to the hoop by himself. That just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hardly been disrespected. Everyone knows Dwyane is an MVP candidate and Top 5 player in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is LeBron delusional or just super PC? "I'm happy we continued to get better." Looked like a step back to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who else can already figure out what Woj's next article will be about? I think its just a matter of time until he starts rewriting articles about this being Wade's team and how Lebron has ruined his legacy, etc.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Hardly been disrespected. *Everyone knows Dwyane is an MVP candidate* and Top 5 player in the game.


Which is why he's missing from every MVP top 10 list and why he barely made any All NBA first teams in his career. Also, many users on this board think Durant and Chris Paul are better players - a ridiculous view on things, but weirdly highly regarded around here.
And Dwyane Wade is the top player in the game, 2nd best at worst. But I guess Heat fans on these boards have given in to the public opinion. You should know better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Hardly been disrespected. Everyone knows Dwyane is an MVP candidate and Top 5 player in the game.


Wade definitely has been disrespected by the public/media in his career, which is a big reason I hated Lebron before he came to us.

Anyway, Wade is a great closer, he did what he always does. It's not about filling out a stat sheet it's about willing your team to victory.

I personally have not seen him on any MV3 lists yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dude - opinions are like *******s, everyone's got one. Just cause people dont agree with yours, don't make them wrong.

I love Wade. He's my favourite player. I think he's a top 3 players with Lebron and Kobe. Then on the next tier are guys like Dwight, CP3, Deron...etc

Wade's had a few bad games this year which is keeping him off the lists. As is the presense of a certain back2back 2 time MVP. If Heat fans know Wade is the bomb - who the hell cares what anyone else thinks?

He's currently leading our POTG count. That says it all.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kobe is not a top 3 player, sorry. Maybe not even top 10 right now. Kobe is living off his legacy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Here’s the dunk, which Wade said he hadn’t seen yet.
> 
> (Well, first, some interplay….)
> 
> ...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, my DVR didn't record the first half, I didn't know about that dunk. I'm guessing it was crazy watching it live.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heated said:


> Kobe is not a top 3 player, sorry. Maybe not even top 10 right now. Kobe is living off his legacy.


Please tell me you're joking.

6 rings. Averaging just about his career line so far this year in 3 less minutes. He's absolutely top 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane has been really pumping out the nasty jams this year, despite an apparent lack of hops on some attempts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're scaring me with that Kobe line. I don't love the guy, but he remains at least top 5. No. 2 scorer in the league, clutch, great shooter (despite terrible shooting % this season, and sub-par many others). Yeah, he's a ball-hogging gunner, and clearly overrated by the masses, but there's no question he's well, well into the top 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Indeed. He doesn't seem to have that same lift as in years past...but damn...dude is duking on people.

I'm more excited that his J has come around. Getting up to 50% is no small feat.

If we could only get LBJ to take some better shots than 20 foot J's, he could easily get up to high 40's too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Please tell me you're joking.
> 
> 6 rings. Averaging just about his career line so far this year in 3 less minutes. He's absolutely top 3.


Don't give him that sixth yet!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't we have a 10 game win streak in 07-08, with Wade out and a newly-signed, mustache-free EJ playing amazingly? I remember the 14 in 04-05, but forgot we had a 12 that year, too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Then why did he start ignoring Wade in the last 3 minutes?


Um...He didn't? You're manufacturing a narrative. Those two guys are arguably the closest guys on the team, DWade and Lebron. They eat dinner with each other, do the press conferences with each other, high five each other every other play, and are usually the first off the bench to congratulate each other. There probably isn't two players in the NBA who are closer than DWade and Lebron.

You're mixing basketball results with personal narrative, when it's as simple as Lebron had an off game, Dwade didn't.

I mean why not ask if Chris Bosh is jealous of Joel Anthony?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol at me giving Kobe 6. Damn.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and I think Lebron and Wade are top 3. Lebron has set the standard the last two years to be the number one guy. But DWade is just an edge below him, and on some nights he's better than Lebron. This year I think Lebron has been more consistent than Wade, but Wade has played more times at a higher level than Lebron.

Both of them are better than Kobe.

Top 5 for me is:
1. Lebron
1b. Dwade
3. CP3
4. Kobe
5. Durant

This season only though it's something crazy like:
1. Cp3
2. Dirk
3. Amare
4. Rose
5. Wade

or something like that. Been a crazy year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Also, I have noticed that Wade happily feeds LeBron with alley-oop passes on fastbreaks, while LeBron often ignores a wide-open Wade in such situations and rather drives to the hoop by himself. That just rubs me the wrong way.



Lebron's thrown Wade some slick bounce passes though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're still getting used to their new roles, and are having differing levels of grasp on it. LeBron's first instinct may naturally be to defer in these situations, but he knows that to be his absolute best, he needs to maintain his aggressive mindset. He's still figuring out when to simply score when he knows he can score, and when to make the potentially easier play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

People ***** too much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This.

Seriously guys, 10 game win streak. Team is balling. What can be better right now as a Heat fan?

Oh yeah, we still have Mike Miller and Udonis Haslem to join this team


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

> The home crowd at the AmericanAirlines Arena felt obligated to respond to Cleveland's taunts during the first matchup, which led to an early "Cleveland sucks" chant before the game and sustained booing any time the Cavs had the ball. *A fan holding a "Ha ha, get mad Cleveland" sign was shown on the Jumbotron, which sparked a roar from the crowd during a timeout.*


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/12/16/miami-heat-nearly-overlook-cavs-before-grinding-out-victory/


:rofl:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Please tell me you're joking.
> 
> 6 rings. Averaging just about his career line so far this year in 3 less minutes. He's absolutely top 3.


He's barely shooting 44% up from the 43% about a week ago.

Here are some better players so far this year.

Deron Williams
Amare Stoudamire
Dwyane Wade
Lebron James
Dirk Nowitzki
Chris Paul
PAU Gasol
Dwight Howard
Derrick Rose

Just off the top of my head, no order.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Please tell me you're joking.
> 
> 6 rings. Averaging just about his career line so far this year in 3 less minutes. He's absolutely top 3.


Agreed without a doubt.. If u think Kobe is not top #3 you are out of your mind.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Once the playoffs starts and Kobe goes off for a series, everybody will talk about how he is the best in the game again.

Please, stop talking with your top 10. Kobe is still top 3 in the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


I don't see what is the hype with this dunk.

The varajeo was 100x better and Wade's put back a few games ago was much better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You dont see the hype? Dont let the slow motion part fool you. That was Wade running full speed, jumping and dunking while Joey Graham, who's a pretty big dude, grabbed him in midair, and Wade still not only finished it, but then tackled Graham into the seats. I dont think it was at the level of the Varejao dunk, but I'd say that was pretty damn impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed, I didn't see it then, still dont


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its a nice dunk but nothing that will make me jump from my seat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The best part was that he was grabbed in midair, still made the dunk, then broke his fall on Joey Graham


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Once the playoffs starts and Kobe goes off for a series, everybody will talk about how he is the best in the game again.
> 
> Please, stop talking with your top 10. Kobe is still top 3 in the game.


If Kobe goes off in the playoffs he may push himself back in the top 3 THEN. Right *now* it'd be hard to make a case for him over anybody I listed.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That dunk was sick. Must take a lot to get you out of your seat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^I like facial dunks. Like when a guy attempts to dunk with one hand against a defender thats in position (especially a bigger guy) and succeeds. I think the level of difficulty is higher than one where youre running at full speed with no one in front of you and the defender is trying to catch up. if anything im glad Wade didnt get hurt in that play falling on the stands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed, I prefer facial dunks too.

The Varejao, Okafor, KG, Laettner and JO ones are all better than that. It was still an awesome play though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys, how have you been? Am I too late to vote Wade? 

Just curious, did you guys watch while Tony telestrated that sequence where Joel screened for the Mario three? Those are the little things that he ALWAYS does and nobody gives him credit for. Just think about that next time you want to bash the guy. He's also our best defender now that Haslem is out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Damn, where have you been?




Jace said:


> Didn't we have a 10 game win streak in 07-08, with Wade out and a newly-signed, mustache-free EJ playing amazingly?


Yeah, Kapono was at his best during that streak as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Damn, where have been been?


Vegas. Betting everything except the Heat like a damn fool :laugh:

In every sports book I was in out there the Heat were getting lots of action. Wade was the degenerate gamblers' best friend these past weeks and had everyone hooting and howling.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Hey guys, how have you been? Am I too late to vote Wade?
> 
> Just curious, did you guys watch while Tony telestrated that sequence where Joel screened for the Mario three? Those are the little things that he ALWAYS does and nobody gives him credit for. Just think about that next time you want to bash the guy. He's also our best defender now that Haslem is out.


I'm so happy people are beginning to recognize.


----------

